# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  مدیریت رویداد در جاوا

## zehs_sha

در زبان برنامه‌نویسی جاوا هم همانند دیگر زبان‌های برنامه‌نویسی که فرض می‌شود خواننده حداقل با اصول اولیه یکی از این زبان‌ها آشنا است

ادامه مطلب :

http://www.shabakeh-mag.com/Articles...aspx?n=1000858

----------


## marziye_15

من یه سوال دارم از این قسمت :
من یه برنامه نوشتم با جاوا که یاهو چت رو پیاده سازی میکنه البته کامل نیست . میخوام کمکم کنید و بهم بگید که کد سرور و کلاینت رو کجا باید بزارم؟ توی کدوم اکشن؟ ممنون

----------


## it4six

> من یه سوال دارم از این قسمت :
> من یه برنامه نوشتم با جاوا که یاهو چت رو پیاده سازی میکنه البته کامل نیست . میخوام کمکم کنید و بهم بگید که کد سرور و کلاینت رو کجا باید بزارم؟ توی کدوم اکشن؟ ممنون


اولا که می خوای اونو کجا استفاده کنی روی وب یا روی یه شبکه داخلی 
می خوای ان لاین باشه یا می خوای اف لاین هم باشه

----------


## bmd007

سلام من چنتا سوال داشتم
چطوری میشه وقتی تو نت بینز یک برنامه میسازیم برای قسمت های مختلف ان منوی راست کلیک ایجاد کنیم؟

چطوری متن یک فایل را کاملا بررسی کرده و در ان تغییرات دلخواهی ایجاد کرده(با جاوا)-کلا اموزش کار بافایل ها در جاوا؟؟؟ :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:  :بوس:

----------

